# Need work bad



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have 2010 chevy 2500HD with a sno way 29HD 8"
and a Western 2500 Salt Spreader both are new
I live by I 55 and 355 $50hr
Will travel
630-956-1332


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm surprised you have no work with that truck and that rate. Hopefully you'll get something quick. I'll keep my eyes open. Good luck.


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

I had two big lots they went out of business 3 weeks ago and now i have nothing lol


----------



## roccon31 (Nov 16, 2010)

it really is something.... almost 3 years into this recession and ALOT of businesses still going under, foreclosure rate still up....when is it going to start turning around?

good luck finding work bud


----------

